# 2006 Xtrail where is block heater?



## desharnais (Oct 3, 2010)

It's getting cold here and just got a 2006 Xtrail. Want to check if it has block heater. Where is it located? Does anyone have a picture or drawing to show me.
Thanks.


----------



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 2005 and live in Canada. If your looking for the plug-in, mine is located attached to a reataining strap behind the lowest part of the front air dam. should be just behind there somewhere.

I might suggest getting on the ground and presto....

Cheers,


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*block heater plug*



desharnais said:


> It's getting cold here and just got a 2006 Xtrail. Want to check if it has block heater. Where is it located? Does anyone have a picture or drawing to show me.
> Thanks.



Mine where Tim said... inside the front bumper in the lower opening on the passenger side. If you put your hand in, it is hiding just below that opening.


----------

